

Meet Tumblr, Facebook and Twitter’s New Rival - donohoe
http://dealbook.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/08/02/meet-tumblr-facebook-and-twitters-new-rival/?src=twr

======
andrewvc
I feel a mild uneasiness in the force, as if millions of people discovered
blogging via a great new interface, then gradually got bored with or forgot
about it just as they did the first time they tried it 8 years ago.

~~~
Alex3917
The reason most people stop blogging is because no one is reading what they
write. So they don't get any feedback, they aren't part of the conversation,
their writing doesn't get better over time, etc. Tumblr solves this problem.
It's essentially like taking the best of Kuro5hin (c. 2005) and Typepad,
without the major problems inherent in both of those communities. It's not
just a new blog platform, it's a completely different form of communication.

------
DanBlake
A dash after tumblr would have been much more informative than a comma.

~~~
city41
I was expecting the article to reveal a new service that is competing against
Facebook, Twitter and Tumblr. I suppose that says something about Tumblr -- at
least in my eyes it's pretty well established.

~~~
robgough
Read it the exact same way.

Surely a semi-colon wouldn't have hurt, but I think most people are scared of
using one nowadays.

~~~
bedris
Actually, a colon (:) would have been the correct punctuation mark to use.

The headline should have been: _Meet Tumblr: Facebook and Twitter's New Rival_

------
iamdave
_Since Tumblr is currying favor among a young crowd, it could prove valuable
for traditional companies and media outlets that are trying to build a
relationship with that audience._

This terrifies me. I'd consider myself a tumblr veteran, having built a number
of themes and using the service loyally for quite some time-I don't think
they'd "sell out", but the idea of all these large companies invading the
space, just to say they have a presence in social media, and to push up on me
and my friends so they can be "close to our generation" bugs me, it almost
cheapens the entire experience.

------
tmcw
All I can say is: thank god that this article isn't about diaspora and NYT's
childlike wonder at those talented young kids.

------
pretz
Congratulations, you win the Most Misleading Headline of the Day prize!

~~~
barmstrong
My thoughts exactly.

------
newmediaclay
"Mr. Coatney estimated that posting links and notes to the Newsweek Twitter
feed and Facebook page sent roughly 200,000 to 300,000 readers to Newsweek’s
Web site each month. By comparison, Tumblr sent closer to 1,000 a day."

Ugh -- why didn't the author make the time periods symmetrical. This was
almost as painful as the confusing title, for me.

------
mattlanger
I'm curious why people link to a summary of an article that actually resides
elsewhere--a similar example was just submitted at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1568011>.

In both cases the summary bore a headline which significantly altered one's
initial understanding of the article at hand, and in both cases it led to a
more difficult and/or unrewarding read.

------
GBKS
So it sounds like every time there is a decent-sized online community, media
feels the need to plant somebody to repost content and engage in
conversations?

Is this only done for Twitter and Facebook (and now Tumblr), or does this also
apply to Orkut, Netlog, Bebo, MySpace, etc?

And is this only applicable to social networks that are extremely
communication oriented (vs. profile or media oriented)?

------
kwm
Wonder if any of the thousands of people who created Tumblr accounts today
(and likely imported contacts from their mail services) noticed the _blatant
lack of encrypted data transfer_? Ref:
[http://mccammon.org/keith/2010/08/02/tumblr-sharing-your-
pas...](http://mccammon.org/keith/2010/08/02/tumblr-sharing-your-passwords-
with-the-world-since-2010/)

------
lotusleaf1987
I don't feel like it's fair to say tumblr is a competitor to Facebook. It's
not the same at all. I use both and I don't think they overlap that much.

